# Help Pulling the Ignition Barrel and Switch Out



## Groosh (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi. I recently bought a '73 Bavaria. The ignition switch does not seem to be providing power on startup. The switch and wires is loose and I imagine the contacts are not touching when the key is turned.

After removing the ignition barrel lock bolt, I tried to pull out the assembly via the key. However it pulls out about 1/2 inch and then hits something. It feels very deliberate like metal from the barrel hitting the column carrier as I try to pull it out. But I can not find any other screw or item holding it in. Am I missing something? 

I've read and seen people talk about a small flat head screw usually coated in red. I don't see anything like that.

Thanks, Paul


----------



## Groosh (Jun 5, 2018)

Found the flat head screw with red painted over it. Turns out the barrel was always twisted a bit when I was looking. Once I twisted it back I was able to remove the screw and pull out the ignition switch. However, the tumbler still does not come out.

But for now, problem solved so I can address the broken switch.


----------

